# Thoughts on taking a job you have mixed feelings about



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

So I'm in 4th year of an engineering program and in the process of looking for a job. I'd like to be working in the oil sands industry, and have done so on co-op positions. 
While I have several applications out to various oil sands operators, their process is slow, taking many months to get from application to hiring.

In the mean time, a job in a small consulting firm in Calgary has fallen into my lap that several classmates have already accepted for. They described the application process literally as "pick up the phone and you'll get the job". This job is in a related field that somewhat interests me, but ultimately is not where I want to end up. 

So I am leaning toward accepting this job now, while I continue my search for my dream job, and just in case I don't get another offer from oil sands in the next 6 months, I'll have something to fall back on..

My main concern is that if I were to accept this job I would get lazy and lessen my search for a more suitable position. I'm also concerned that I'd get trapped in the position, and that if were to work this job for a couple years I wouldn't be building any skills towards the real career that I want.



I guess I'm not looking for any particularly advice..  Just wondering if anyone has had the same situation come up ever to hear what they did in such a situation.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Oh yes, I know what you mean. My advice is to take the job and treat it as a stepping stone if need be. You might be surprised at how it turns out and you would lose all your money and savings waiting for some other job that may never come. My advice is to take it now and upgrade later. I think you are already leaning this way. Good luck!


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Take the job.

You'll be seen as more valuable to the rest of the comapnies as well. Quit when something better comes since you'll be in the 1 year testing period anyway.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Thanks guys.

To be clear, there's a very real chance that if I take this job I'll never even start it.. (start date would be July-August ish) It's pretty low on the ladder of jobs that I want so if any other offer comes in I'd be ditching this one. 

I'm not too sure how to feel about that. I guess it's just the guilt that's been drilled into me by society about how you're supposed to do as you've promised. Even though I know that a company will feel no allegiances to me if things turn sour, so I shouldn't feel bad about doing the same. 
But I'd still feel weird about displaying fake enthusiasm and fake career intentions to them when I'll be not even starting the job at worst, and will work there only several months until I find something else at best..


----------



## loggedout (Dec 30, 2009)

If they're hiring fairly indiscriminately, I wouldn't care about accepting an offer and then rejecting it if something better comes along. It's business. Your effort to go out and find your "dream job" shouldn't be determined by your circumstances.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

peterk said:


> While I have several applications out to various oil sands operators, their process is slow, taking many months to get from application to hiring.
> 
> I guess I'm not looking for any particularly advice..  Just wondering if anyone has had the same situation come up ever to hear what they did in such a situation.


Going to make an assumption here: That the job you want would require that you live in Ft Mac?

If that's the case, you'll speed up the process consideraby by moving there. Companies give priority to hiring people who reside in RM of Wood Buffalo. If you have a friend who lives there, ask if you can use his/her address, and rent a large closet to call "home".

If you arrive in Ft Mac on a Thursday; remain upright and coherent, you'll have had several job offers by Tuesday morning. Perhaps not in the field you want, but it's a foot in the door while you wait for the real thing.

True story: the day I left Ft Mac, I went to the truck wash as I wanted to leave with a clean vehicle. The truck wash is owned by a vac-truck company. Having a cup of coffee with the owner while waiting for a bay to free-up (in Ft Mac you wait for *everything!*) he gave me his business card and said there was a job for me anytime I decided to return. He didn't even know my name! If you know the language (Newfanese - not English) there'll be no stoppin' you from achieving greatness you've only dreamt of.

As soon as you arrive, get yourself booked in for CSTS if you don't have it already. Everyone working the sites needs it.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I would assume your on contract when you start, that would clearly state your obligations.
My daughter always felt conflicted when it came to honesty I told her always remember in the work world never offer to much information to an employer.
She took a job and quickly found out that what the employer had said was not accurate so left.
It is a two way street, go in don't make promises, gain experience and take the next job.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I'm fairly set on NOT living in fort mac if I can help it actually. There are several camp shift positions I am waiting on that will be fly in-fly out. As you said, you wait for everything there. It's damn cold, always crowded, the stores are out of stock, and you spend all the money you make there on rent, expensive food and drink, a newish car that can survive the winter, and monthly drives to Edmonton.

Unfortunately I'm looking for an engineering position so I feel it's not quite as simple as wandering the streets looking for people to hand out jobs.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

peterk said:


> I'm fairly set on NOT living in fort mac if I can help it actually.


That would be the way to go, if you can swing it.

Intro to Newfanese one-oh-one:
Who's Gonna Farm Your Oil by *Roustabout of LaScie, NL *
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhShLClviFE


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Take the job.

Keep looking for better jobs.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Loyalty is a form of control used by the governing body. Remember that.

Once you have your behind rammed by several companies, you'll forget all about loyalty. 

This is advice from an older generation that younger ones likes to discard and I'll be perfectly understanding if you do. Logically, I use tit for tat to eliminate connections from my life. If advice is too revolting to listen to, use logic.


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Just an update - I took the job. Called them Friday morning, offer letter sent Friday afternoon, accepted this morning.

I still have mixed feelings... but it also feels very calming to know that if nothing else works out that I'll have somewhere to work just as I'm running out of money this summer.

Thanks for all the guidance guys!


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

I had a similar experience once, where I took a job I wasn't sure about. But due to some circumstances, and laziness on my part, I stayed complacent, and did not actively look for a better job.

This has cost me. My friends from university had advanced faster than me in their careers, and I now regret being lazy.

My advice is this: Stay active in your job hunt, and do not be satisfied with your current job. It gets more difficult when you already have a job, but don't be complacent.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks for the update peterk. Please keep us posted.


----------



## hboy43 (May 10, 2009)

slacker said:


> But due to some circumstances, and laziness on my part, I stayed complacent, and did not actively look for a better job.


Now there is truth in advertising with your user ID, slacker.

hboy43


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Thanks slacker for the insight. That indeed was one of my initial concerns and still is. I think that's part of the reason I'm beating up this job so much, trying to convince myself that it's a crap job... It's really not that bad looking a company/position. But I know that if I don't stay negative about it I'm going to get lazier and lazier about finding a better one.

It's messed up how my twisted brain works some/all the time!


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

FWIW, you haven't actually "taken" the job -- you've agreed to take it much later. There's a lot of time that can elapse between now and then. You've created a hedging strategy to cover unexpected unemployment. Not bad!


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I always kept my resumee in the market and had meetings with recruiters. I had enough opportunity that I was offered new jobs in my current employer that offered sufficent challenge. When they finally offered a golden handshake, I just executed on the many outside opportunities I was aware of. Then I worked for another 10 years doing amazing things.

The thing to remember is that your personal value is really the only thing that you have to offer in the long run. Treat every year as another opportunity to improve your value added.


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

I hate to be quoting Stevie J here, but: Stay hungry, stay foolish.


----------



## donaldmc (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh well...You're not the only one in that situation Peterk.Believe i can consider also myself in that thing, but i think we have deference, cause i take the job and try to liking it slowly, till i accept it totally.


----------



## leoc2 (Dec 28, 2010)

My son went through your situation last year. My advice was the same as most here ..."Take the job and look for a new one while you are employed". He didn't listen to me and ended up finding his dream job several months latter. The months he was unemployed were tense. I had a hard time containing my opinion ... but I did. It worked out for him but it is not what I would have done if I was in his shoes. So what do I know??


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

leoc2 said:


> My son went through your situation last year. My advice was the same as most here ..."Take the job and look for a new one while you are employed". He didn't listen to me and ended up finding his dream job several months latter. The months he was unemployed were tense. I had a hard time containing my opinion ... but I did. It worked out for him but it is not what I would have done if I was in his shoes. So what do I know??


How do you know you were right? He might not have found the dream job had he taken the crap job first.


----------

